

Smartphone app recognizes stress and depression - matthijs_
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/530876/this-phone-app-knows-if-youre-depressed/

======
matthijs_
The Dartmouth research this article mentions:

Authors: Rui Wang, Fanglin Chen, Zhenyu Chen, Tianxing Li, Gabriella Harari,
Stefanie Tignor, Xia Zhou, Dror Ben-Zeev and Andrew T. Campbell

StudentLife: Assessing Mental Health, Academic Performance and Behavioral
Trends of College Students using Smartphones

[http://studentlife.cs.dartmouth.edu/studentlife.pdf](http://studentlife.cs.dartmouth.edu/studentlife.pdf)

------
nitin_flanker
Even Microsoft is working on a mood driven device that works based on the
emotional state of a user. They have filed a patent application for this
concept.

The mood driven device uses various sensors to determine mood of a user and
then change its shape that visually mirrors user’s emotional state.

The patent application also suggests that Microsoft will work on a robotic
butterfly that will move its wings according to your mood that represents your
emotional state.

You can read more about it here -
[http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/07/04/microsoft-
devic...](http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/07/04/microsoft-device-that-
behaves-based-on-your-mood/)

------
_--_
Isn't owning a smartphone a sign of depression by itself?

